# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  أرجو الحصول على شرح للعوامل الجرجانية

## ابو انس الموصلي

أرجو الحصول على شرح للعوامل الجرجانية

----------


## محمد سامي

> أرجو الحصول على شرح للعوامل الجرجانية


سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي أبو أنس الموصلي، عندي كتيب من تأليفي أسميته المثل القرآني على عوامل الجرجاني لعله يفيد بالغرض الذي تبحث عنه، مع ملاحظة أن الكلام الذ بين معقوفتين هكذا [ ] هو من كلامي 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد أشرف الخلق أجمعين وعلى آله وأصحابه الغر الميامين وأتباعه إلى يوم الدين.
أما بعد:
فهذه مساهمة متواضعة على عوامل الجرجاني سميتها (المثل القرآني على عوامل الجرجاني) سائلاً الله تعالى أن يضع هذا الجهد المتواضع مع الجهود الخيرة التي سبقتني بعشرات السنين من قبل علماءنا الأفاضل.
وأعلم يا أخي في الله: أنه ما أردت في هذا الجهد المتواضع إلا لكي تكون الأمثلة الموضوعة على عوامل الجرجاني من القرآن الكريم حتى نتجه إليه وهو الذي لا تشبع منه العلماء، وقد اتبعت في عملي هذا ما يلي:
1.	وضع المثال القرآني المناسب لكل عامل من العوامل.
2.	إن لم أجد مثالاً من القرآن فأحاول أن أضع حديثا نبويا شريفا، أو بيتاً شعرياً فأن لم أجد أضع كلاماً من ما 
تعارف عليه الناس في ضرب الأمثلة.
3.	لم أشرح ولم أعلق على الأمثلة، شرحا وافيا وتركت هذا إلى مشايخنا الأفاضل الذي يدرّسون هذه المادة في دروسهم لطلابهم.
بعد هذا القول: اسأل الله تعالى أن يجعله خالصاً لوجهه الكريم وأن يجعله صدقة جارية إلى يوم القيامة واسأل من بعد جميع من يقرأ هذا إن وجد خطأً أو خلافاً لما ذكرت، فليصحح ما وجد فإني عاجز قاصر، ولم يكن لي فضل في هذا سوى فضل الله علىَّ أني قد جمعت هذا من عدة كتب، والله الموفق، والهادي إلى سواء السبيل. 
                  الدكتور
محمد سامي إبراهيم شهاب الزبيدي
  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ وبه نستعين
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خير خلقه محمدٍ وآلهِ وأصحابه أجمعين.
أما بعد:
فإن العوامل[جمع عامل وهو ما يحدث الرفع أو النصب أو الجزم أو الخفض فيما يليه والعوامل تتمثل بـ (الفعل وشبهه) وشبه الفعل يتمثل بـ (اسم الفاعل، اسم المفعول، المصدر، اسم التفضيل، الصفة المشبهة، اسم الفعل) والأدوات التي تنصب المضارع أو تجزمه والأحرف التي تنصب المبتدأ أو ترفعه وترفع الخبر أو تنصبه وحروف الجر والمضاف والمبتدأ] في النحو على ما ألفه الشيخ الإمام عبد القاهر بن عبد الرحمن الجُرْجَاني( رحمة الله عليه) مئة عاملٍ: لفظية و معنوية.
اللفظية:[العامل اللفظي: هو المؤثر الملفوظ كالذي ذكرناه.]
فاللفظية منها على ضربين: سماعية[ما سمعناه من العرب أهل البلاغة والفصاحة]  وقياسية [ما كانت على قاعدة نحوية
فالسماعية منها: أحدٌ وتسعون عاملاً، 
والقياسية منها: سبعة عوامل.
والمعنوية [العامل المعنوي: هو تجرد الاسم والفعل المضارع من مؤثر فيهما ملفوظ والتجرد، هو من عوامل الرفع] منها: عددان.
السماعية: وتتنوع السماعية منها على ثلاثة عشر نوعاً:
النوع الأول
حروف تجر الاسم فقط وهي سبعة عشر حرفاً:
أولاً : [الباء] ومعانيها هي: 
    (1) للإلصاق نحو قوله تعالى وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ [الأعراف/54]. 
    (2) للتعدية نحو قوله تعالى  ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ  بِنُورِهِمْ  [البقرة/17].
    (3) للاستعانة نحو قوله تعالى:  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ بداية كل سورة ماعدا التوبة وفي سورة [النمل/30].
    (4) للمصاحبة نحو قوله تعالى: اهْبِطْ بِسَلامٍ  [هود/48].
    (5) للمقابلة نحو قوله تعالى: اشْتَرَوُا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالْآخِرَةِ [البقرة/86],
    (6) للزيادة وهي التي تسمى بـ(التأكيد) والزائدة في اللفظ في الإعراب نحو قوله تعالى:  أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَحْكَمِ الْحَاكِمِينَ  [التين/8].
    (7) الظرفية نحو قوله تعالى:   وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمْ اللَّهُ بِبَدْرٍ وَأَنْتُمْ أَذِلَّةٌ [آل عمران/123].
    (8) القسم نحو قوله تعالى: أَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ [المائدة/53].
    (9) الاستعلاء نحو قوله تعالى: إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنطَارٍ  
 [آل عمران/75].
    (10) معنى (عن) نحو قوله تعالى: فَاسْأَلْ بِهِ خَبِيراً [الفرقان/59].
    (11) التبعيض نحو قوله تعالى: عَيْنًا يَشْرَبُ بِهَا عِبَادُ اللَّهِ [الإنسان/6].
   (12) العوض نحو قوله تعالى:  وَبَدَّلْنَاهُم  ْ بِجَنَّتَيْهِمْ جَنَّتَيْنِ [سبأ/16].
ثانياً :  [مِنْ] ومن معانيها:
(1)	لابتداء الغاية المكانية أو الزمانية .
     فالمكانية نحو قوله تعالى: سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِنْ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ [الإسراء/1].
        والزمانية نحو قوله تعالى:   لَمَسْجِدٌ أُسِّسَ عَلَى التَّقْوَى مِنْ أَوَّلِ يَوْمٍ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَقُومَ فِيهِ [التوبة/108 ].
(2)	للتبعيض أي بمعنى بعض نحو قوله تعالى:
 لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ [آل عمران/92].
(3)	للتببين أي بيان الجنس نحو قوله تعالى:  يُحَلَّوْنَ فِيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَلُؤْلُؤًا [الحج/23].
(4)	للزيادة (التوكيد) نحو قوله تعالى: مَا جَاءَنَا مِنْ بَشِيرٍ [المائدة/19].
(5)	البدل نحو قوله تعالى: أَرَضِيتُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا مِنْ الْآخِرَةِ [التوبة/38].
(6)	الظرفية نحو قوله تعالى: إِذَا نُودِي لِلصَّلَاةِ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ  [الجمعة/9].
(7)	السببية والتعليل نحو قوله تعالى:  مِمَّا خَطِيئَاتِهِمْ أُغْرِقُوا [نوح/25].
(8)	معنى (عن) نحو قوله تعالى: فَوَيْلٌ لِلْقَاسِيَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ مِنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ [الزمر/22].
ثالثاً  [إلى] ومعانيها: 
   (1) لانتهاء الغاية الزمانية والمكانية.
 الغاية الزمانية نحو قوله تعالى: ثُمَّ أَتِمُّوا الصِّيَامَ إِلَى اللَّيْلِ) [البقرة/ 187].
الغاية المكانية نحو قوله تعالى:  مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى [لإسراء /1].
   (2) المصاحبة بمعنى(مع) نحو قوله تعالى: وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُم   [ النساء/2].
   (3) معنى (عند) وتسمى المبيَّنَة لأنها تبين أن مصحوبها فاعل لما قبلها وتقع بعدما يفيد الحب أو البغض من فعل تعجب أو أسم رَبِّ السِّجْنُ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِمَّا يَدْعُونَنِي إِلَيْهِ   [يوسف/33].
 رابعا : [في] ومعانيها:
(1)	الظرفية حقيقية كانت أو مجازية .
 فالحقيقة( الزمانية والمكانية) في قوله تعالى: غُلِبَتِ الرُّومُ (2) فِي أَدْنَى الْأَرْضِ وَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ غَلَبِهِمْ سَيَغْلِبُونَ (3) فِي بِضْعِ سِنِينَ  [الروم] .
أما المجازية نحو قوله تعالى:   لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ  [الأحزاب /21].
    (2) السببية (التعليل) نحو قوله تعالى:   لَمَسَّكُمْ فِي مَا أَفَضْتُمْ فِيهِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  [النور /14] .
(3) معنى (مع) كقوله: قَالَ ادْخُلُوا فِي أُمَمٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  [الأعراف /38] .
(4) الاستعلاء نحو قوله تعالى: وَلَأُصَلِّبَنّ  َكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ  [طه /71].
(5) المقايسة وهي الواقعة بين مفضول سابق وفاضل لاحق نحو قوله تعالى: فَمَا مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فِي الْآخِرَةِ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ  [التوبة /38].
   (6) بمعنى (إلى) نحو قوله تعالى:  فَرَدُّوا أَيْدِيَهُمْ فِي أَفْوَاهِهِم  [إبراهيم /9].
   (7) بمعنى الباء نحو قوله تعالى: يَذْرَأُكُم   فِيهِ [الشورى /11] .
  خامسا : [حتى] ومن معانيها:
(1)	وهي كـ (إلى) في انتهاء الغاية كقوله تعالى:  سَلامٌ هِيَ حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ [القدر/5]، وحتى تدخل على الظاهر، فتجره، ولا تدخل على الضمير مثل(إلى) كما في قوله تعالى: 
أ .   ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُم [ آل عمران/ 55].
ب .  يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْك  [المائدة/67] .
ج . وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْكِتَابَ [الأنعام/114],
د. ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا مَرْجِعُكُمْ  [ يونس/23 ] .
هـ . ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ [ الأنعام/60].
 و. لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ             [النحل/44].
سادسا.[اللام] ولها معان منها:
  (1)  الملك نحو قوله تعالى: لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات [البقرة/284].
  (2) الاختصاص (شبه الملك) نحو قوله تعالى: وَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ  [آل عمران/131].
  (3) التوكيد نحو قوله تعالى: قَالُوا رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ  [يس/16].
  (4) تقوية العامل نحو قوله تعالى: فَعَّالٌ لِمَا يُرِيدُ  [البروج/16]
  (5) انتهاء الغاية نحو قوله تعالى: كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ مُسَمّى [فاطر/3].
  (6) الصيرورة وتسمى لام العاقبة نحو قوله تعالى: فَالْتَقَطَ  ُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوّاً وَحَزَناً [القصص /8].
  (7) التعدية نحو قوله تعالى: أَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ لِدُلُوكِ الشَّمْس [الإسراء/78].
  (8) الاستعلاء نحو قوله تعالى: وَيَخِرُّون   لِلْأَذْقَانِ
[الإسراء/109].
  (9) بمعنى (عن) مع القول نحو قوله تعالى : وَلا أَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ تَزْدَرِي أَعْيُنُكُمْ لَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ خَيْرا  [هود/31] .
  (10) التعليل نحو قوله تعالى:وَإِنَّهُ لِحُبِّ الْخَيْرِ لَشَدِيدٌ [العاديات/8].
  (11) بمعنى (في) نحو قوله تعالى: وَنَضَعُ الْمَوَازِينَ الْقِسْطَ لِيَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ  [الأنبياء /47].
  (12) تفسيرية نحو قوله تعالى: وَأُمِرْنَا لِنُسْلِمَ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ [الأنعام/71].
سابعاً.[رُبَّ] لم ترد في القرآن إلا في موضع واحد مخففة ومتصلة في سورة [ الحجر آية/2] في قوله تعالى: رُبَمَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ كَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ وهي عند المعربين للقرآن جَارَّة كما في مشكل إعراب القرآن لابن أبي طالب، ج2، ص3، وإعراب القرآن لابن النحاس، ج2، ص120، ويرى القسم الآخر أنها أي (رب) عند دخول (ما) عليها تكفها عن العمل وان هذه الآية قد رجحها قسم من النحاة أنها للتكثير وليست للتقليل.
فمن التقليل قول الشاعر:
ألا رُبَّ مَوْلُودٍ وليس له أَبٌ     وذي وَلَدٍ لم يَلْدُه أبوانِ
أراد الشاعر في الشطر الأول من البيت عيسى  وفي الشطر الثاني آدم  ومن التكثير الحديث النبوي الشريف: ( يَا رُبَّ كَاسِيَةٍ فِي الدُّنْيَا عَارِيَةٍ فِي الْآخِرَةِ) [رواه البخاري].
ثامناً.[على] ولها معان ومنها:
1.	الاستعلاء حقيقة نحو قوله تعالى: وَعَلَيْهَا وَعَلَى الْفُلْكِ تُحْمَلُونَ ) [المؤمنون/22] ، أو مجازاً نحو قوله تعالى: انْظُرْ كَيْفَ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ [الإسراء/21].
2.	معنى ( في) الظرفية نحو قوله تعالى: وَدَخَلَ الْمَدِينَةَ عَلَى حِينِ غَفْلَةٍ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا [القصص/15].
3.	المصاحبة بمعنى (مع) نحو قوله تعالى: وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَذُو مَغْفِرَةٍ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى ظُلْمِهِمْ  [الرعد /6].
4.	التعليل كـ(اللام) نحو قوله تعالى: وَلِتُكَبِّرُو   اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ [البقرة/185].
5.	بمعنى (من) نحو قوله تعالى: الَّذِينَ إِذَا اكْتَالُوا عَلَى النَّاسِ [ المطففين/2].
6.	بمعنى (عند) نحو قوله تعالى: وَلَهُمْ عَلَيَّ ذَنْبٌ [الشعراء/14].
7.	بمعنى( الباء) نحو قوله تعالى: حَقِيقٌ عَلَى أَنْ لا أَقُولَ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْحَقّ  [الأعراف /105].
8.	تكون للاستدراك والإضراب نحو قوله تعالى: وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ [الطلاق/3].
9.	معنى الشرط نحو قوله تعالى:عَلَى أَنْ تَأْجُرَنِي ثَمَانِيَ حِجَج)[القصص/27].
تاسعاً. [عن] ومن معانيها:
1.	المجاوزة نحو قوله تعالى: عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْكَ [التوبة/43].
2.	البدل نحو قوله تعالى: وَاتَّقُوا يَوْماً لا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئاً   [البقرة/48].
3.	الاستعلاء نحو قوله تعالى:  وَمَنْ يَبْخَلْ فَإِنَّمَا يَبْخَلُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ  [محمد/38].
4.	الإستعانة نحو قوله تعالى: وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى [النجم/3].
5.	التعليل نحو قوله تعالى:وَمَا كَانَ اسْتِغْفَارُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأبِيهِ إِلَّا عَنْ مَوْعِدَةٍ وَعَدَهَا إِيَّاهُ [التوبة/114].
6.	بمعنى (بعد) نحو قوله تعالى: قَالَ عَمَّا قَلِيلٍ لَيُصْبِحُنَّ نَادِمِينَ [المؤمنين/40],
7.	بمعنى (من) نحو قوله سبحانه وتعالى: وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَقْبَلُ التَّوبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِهِ  [الشورى/25].
عاشراً .[الكاف] ومن معانيها:
1.	التشبيه: نحو قوله تعالى: فَإِذَا انْشَقَّتِ السَّمَاءُ فَكَانَتْ وَرْدَةً كَالدِّهَانِ [الرحمن/37].
2.	التعليل: نحو قوله تعالى  وَاذْكُرُوهُ كَمَا هَدَاكُمْ [البقرة/198].
3.	الاستعلاء نحو قوله تعالى: فَاسْتَقِمْ كَمَا أُمِرْتَ [هود/112].
4.	التوكيد نحو قوله تعالى :  لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ [الشورى/11].
الحادي عشر والثاني عشر: [مذ ومنذ] لم يرد لهما مثال قي القرآن ومن معانيها:
1.	ابتداء الغاية إن كان الزمان ماضياً نحو: (ما رأيتك مُذ أو منذ يوم الجمعة).
2.	الظرفية بمعنى (في) إن كان الزمان حاضراً نحو:( ما رأيته منذ يومنا أو شهرنا).
3.	بمعنى (من وإلى) إذا مجرورهما نكرة معدودة لفظاً أو معنى.
   فمعنى (من) نحو:(ما رأيتك منذ ثلاثة أيام) أي من بدئها إلى نهايتها.
   ومعنى (إلى) نحو:(ما رأيتك مذ أمد أو منذ دهر).
الثالث عشر.[الواو] ومن معانيها:
(1) القسم، وتدخل على كل مقسم به نحو قوله تعالى: وَالْفَجْر (1) وَلَيَالٍ عَشْرٍِ (2)  [الفجر].
الرابع عشر. [التاء] ومعناها:
(1) القسم، والتاء لا تدخل إلا على لفظ الجلالة (الله) نحو قوله تعالى: قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ تَفْتَأُ تَذْكُرُ يُوسُف [يوسف/85].
الخامس عشر.[حاشا] ومعناها:
 التنزيه نحو قوله تعالى: وَقُلْنَ حَاشَ لِلَّهِ [يوسف/31].
السادس عشر والسابع عشر. [عدا وخلا] لم يرد لهما مثال في القرآن سوى خلا فأنها وردت فعلاً في قوله تعالى: وَإِنْ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خَلا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ [فاطر/24] ومعناها للاستثناء كقولك: (جاء في القوم عدا محمد وخلا
محمد).
النوع الثاني
حروف تنصب الاسم وترفع الخبر وهي ستة أحرف:
أولاً. [إنَّ وأَنَّ] للتأكيد والتحقيق نحو قوله تعالى:إِنَّ الْأِنْسَانَ لَكَفُورٌ [الحج/66]، وقوله تعالى: أَوَلا يَذْكُرُ الْأِنْسَانُ أَنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُ [مريم/67].
ثانياً. [كأنَّ] للتشبيه نحو قوله تعالى: كَأَنَّهُمْ حُمُرٌ مُسْتَنْفِرَةٌ) [المدثر/50].
ثالثاً. [لكنَّ] للإستدراك نحو قوله تعالى: وَلَكِنَّكُ  ْ فَتَنْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ  [الحديد/14].
رابعاً. [ليت] للتمني نحو قوله تعالى: يَا لَيْتَهَا كَانَتِ الْقَاضِيَةَ) [الحاقة/27].
خامساً. [لعل] للترجي نحو قوله تعالى:  لَعَلَّ السَّاعَةَ تَكُونُ قَرِيباً [الأحزاب/63].
النوع الثالث
حرفان ترفعان الاسم وتنصبان الخبر وهما (ما) و)لا)      المشبهتان بليس:
أولاً . [ما] لنفي الحال نحو قوله تعالى: مَا هُنَّ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ) [المجادلة/2]
ثانياً . [لا] لنفي الاستقبال نحو قوله تعالى: لا فِيهَا غَوْلٌ وَلا هُمْ عَنْهَا يُنْزَفُونَ) [الصافات/47].
النوع الرابع
حروف تنصب الاسم فقط وهي سبعة أحرف:
أولاً . [الواو] بمعنى (مع) نحو قوله تعالى: فَأَجْمِعُو   أَمْرَكُمْ وَشُرَكَاءَكُم [يونس/71].
ثانياً . [إلا] نحو قوله تعالى:   فَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ أَجْمَعِينَ (170) إِلَّا عَجُوزاً فِي الْغَابِرِينَ (171)  [الشعراء].
ثالثاً . [يا] نحو قوله تعالى: يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ [آل عمران/65].
رابعاً .[أيا] كقول الشاعر:
أيا جامع الدنيا لغير بلاغةٍ  لمن تجمع الدنيا وأنت تموت
خامساً. [هيا] لنداء البعيد كقولك: هيا عبد الله أرجع إلى دراستك.
سادساً. [أيْ] لنداء القريب كقولك : أيْ عبدَ الله.
سابعاً. [الهمزة] لنداء الأقرب كقول الشاعر:
أَبُنَيَّتي لا تحزني        كلُّ الأنامِِ إلى الذهابِ
النوع الخامس
حروف تنصب الفعل المضارع وهي أربعة أحرف:
1. [أَنْ] للاستقبال نحو قوله تعالى: مَا ظَنَنْتُمْ أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا ) [الحشر/2].
2.[لن] لتأكيد نفي الاستقبال نحو قوله تعالى: لَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ خَيْراً  [هود/31].
3.[كي] للتعليل نحو قوله تعالى: كَيْ لا يَكُونَ دُولَةً بَيْنَ الْأَغْنِيَاءِ مِنْكُمْ ) [الحشر/7].
4.[إذن] كقول الشاعر:
إذن-والله- نرميهم بحرب    تشيبُ الطفلَ مِنْ قَبْلِ المشيبِ
النوع السادس
حروف تجزم الفعل المضارع، وهي خمسة أحرف:
1.[إنْ] للشرط والجزاء نحو قوله تعالى: وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَو تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ [البقرة/284].
2.[لم] لنفي الماضي وتدخل على الفعل المضارع وتقلبه ماضياً، نحو قوله تعالى: لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ [الإخلاص/3].
3.[لما] لنفي الماضي وفيه توقع وانتظار نحو قوله تعالى   وَلَمَّا يَدْخُلِ الْأِيمَانُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ [الحجرات/14].
4.[لا] للنهي نحو قوله تعالى: وَلا تَكْتُمُوا الشَّهَادَةَ [البقرة/283].
5.[اللام] للأمر الداخلة على الفعل المضارع نحو قوله تعالى: وَنَادَوْا يَا مَالِكُ لِيَقْضِ عَلَيْنَا رَبُّكَ [الزخرف/77].
النوع السابع
أسماء تجزم الفعل المضارع على معنى إن وهي تسعة أسماء:
1.	[مَنْ] نحو قوله تعالى: فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْراً يَرَهُ ) [الزلزلة/7]. 
2.	[أي] نحو قوله تعالى :أَيّاً مَا تَدْعُوا فَلَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى [الإسراء/110].
3.	[ما] نحو قوله تعالى:  وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يَعْلَمْهُ اللَّهُ [البقرة/197].
4.	[متى] أسم شرط لزمان كقول الشاعر:
أنا ابن جلا وطلاع الثنايا     متى أضع العمامة تعرفوني
5.[مهما] كقوله تعالى:  وَقَالُوا مَهْمَا تَأْتِنَا بِهِ مِنْ آيَةٍ لِتَسْحَرَنَا بِهَا فَمَا نَحْنُ لَكَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ [الأعراف/132] 
6.[أين] نحو قوله تعالى: أَيْنَمَا تَكُونُوا يُدْرِكْكُمُ الْمَوْتُ [النساء/78].
   7.[حيثما] اسم شرط للمكان، ففي الحديث عَنْ الزُّهْرِيِّ عَنْ سَالِمٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ جَاءَ أَعْرَابِيٌّ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ أَبِي كَانَ يَصِلُ الرَّحِمَ وَكَانَ، وَكَانَ فَأَيْنَ هُوَ؟ قَالَ: فِي النَّارِ قَالَ: فَكَأَنَّهُ وَجَدَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ! فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، فَأَيْنَ أَبُوكَ؟ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: حَيْثُمَا مَرَرْتَ بِقَبْرِ مُشْرِكٍ فَبَشِّرْهُ بِالنَّارِ قَالَ فَأَسْلَمَ الْأَعْرَابِيُّ بَعْدُ وَقَالَ لَقَدْ كَلَّفَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَعَبًا مَا مَرَرْتُ بِقَبْرِ كَافِرٍ إِلَّا بَشَّرْتُهُ بِالنَّارِ. [رواه ابن ماجة]
وكقول الشاعر:
حيثما تستقم يقدر لك     الله نجاحاً في غابر الأزمان
  8.[إذما] كقول الشاعر:
وإنك إذما تأت ما أنت آمر     به تلف من إياه تأمر آتيا
  9.[أنّى] أسم شرط بمعنى أين فيكون ظرف مكان كقول الشاعر:
خليلي أنّى تأتياني تأتيا   أخاً غير ما يرضيكما لا يحاول
النوع الثامن
  أسماء تنصب أسماء نكرات على التميز وهي أربعة أسماء:
1.	[عشرة] إذا رُكَّبَتْ مع أحد أو أثنين إلى تسعة نحو قوله تعالى: وَبَعَثْنَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ نَقِيباً  [المائدة/12]
2.	[كم] كقولك : كم كتاباً قرأتَ
3.	[كأي] مركبة عند أكثر النحاة من كاف التشبيه، وأي الاستفهامية المنونة، ثم حصل لهما بالتركيب معنى ثالث، وأكثر العرب لا يتكلمون بها إلا مع (من) ولم ترد في القرآن إلا كذلك نحو قوله تعالى:وَكَأَيِّ  نْ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ رِبِّيُّونَ كَثِيرٌ [آل عمران/146].
    أما إنها تنصب الأسماء للنكرة كقولك: كأي رجلاً عندي.
   4.[كذا] كلمة مركبة من (كاف) التشبيه و(ذا) اسم الإشارة ويكنى بها عن العدد كقولك: عندي كذا درهماً.
النوع التاسع
كلمات تسمى أسماء الأفعال( ) بعضها تَرْفَعُ وَبعْضْها تَنْصِبُ وهي تسع كلمات:
الناصبة منها ست كلمات:
1.	[رويد] أي أمهله: 
عَنْ أَنَسٍ قَالَ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي بَعْضِ أَسْفَارِهِ وَغُلَامٌ أَسْوَدُ يُقَالُ لَهُ أَنْجَشَةُ يَحْدُو فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَا أَنْجَشَةُ رُوَيْدَكَ سَوْقًا بِالْقَوَارِيرِ  . [رواه مسلم]
وكقول الشاعر:
رويدك أيها العادي ورائي      لتخبرني متى نطق الجواد
2.	[بَلْهَ] أي دعه: 
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: أَعْدَدْتُ لِعِبَادِيَ الصَّالِحِينَ مَا لَا عَيْنٌ رَأَتْ وَلَا أُذُنٌ سَمِعَتْ وَلَا خَطَرَ عَلَى قَلْبِ بَشَرٍ ذُخْرًا بَلْهَ مَا أَطْلَعَكُمْ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ. [رواه مسلم]
3.	[دونك] بمعنى خذ، ففي الحديث الشريف: دُونَكِ ابْنَةَ عَمِّكِ [رواه البخاري] 
وكقولك: دونك النصيحة واتعظ بها.
4.	[عليك] أي إلزم، نحو قوله تعالى:عَلَيْكُم  ْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لا يَضُرُّكُمْ مَنْ ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ [المائدة/105].
5.	[ها] أي خذه نحو قوله تعالى:  هَاؤُمُ اقْرَأوا كِتَابِيَهْ [الحاقة/19].
6.	[حيهل] أي إيته أو أحضر كقولك: حيهل العلم.  
الرافعة منها ثلاث كلمات:
1.[هيهات] بمعنى بَعُدَ، نحو قوله تعالى: هَيْهَاتَ، هَيْهَاتَ لِمَا تُوعَدُونَ [المؤمنون/36].
2 . [سرعان] كقولك: سرعان فراتٌ بيعاً. 
أي سَرُعَ بيعه.
3. [شتان] بمعنى (افترق) كقولك: شتان مؤمن وفاجر.
النوع العاشر
الأفعال الناقصة: ترفع الاسم وتنصب الخبر وهي ثلاثة عشر فعلاً:
1.	[كان] كقوله تعالى: 
أ*.	وَكَانَ أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحًا [الكهف/82].
ب*.	وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطاً لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيداً [البقرة/143].
ت*.	قُلْنَا يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْداً وَسَلاماً عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ [الأنبياء/69].
ث*.	 فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ [البقرة/65].
ج*.	وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ [البقرة/16].
ح*.	إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَاباً مَوْقُوتاً [النساء/103].
خ*.	وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلانِ الطَّعَامَ [المائدة/75].
د*.	كَانَتَا رَتْقاً فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَ  ا  [الأنبياء/30].
ذ*.	وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يَخْتَصِمُونَ [آل عمران/44].
ر*.	وَإِنْ كُنْتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْمُحْسِنَاتِ مِنْكُنَّ أَجْراً عَظِيماً [الأحزاب/28].
ز*.	فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَك  [النساء/11].
س*.	قَالُوا فِيمَ كُنْتُمْ قَالُوا كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الْأَرْض [النساء/97].
ش*.	قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيّاً [مريم/20].
ص*.	وَلَمْ أَكُنْ بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيّاً [مريم/4].
ض*.	وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ [يونس/104].
ط*.	وَلا تَكُ فِي ضَيْقٍ مِمَّا يَمْكُرُونَ [النحل /127].
ظ*.	تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيداً لِأَوَّلِنَا وَآخِرِنَا  [المائدة 114].
ع*.	وَلا تَقْرَبَا هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ [البقرة/35].
غ*.	وَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  [القصص/87].
ف*.	وَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً [النساء/89].
ق*.	قَالُوا لَمْ نَكُ مِنَ الْمُصَلِّينَ [المدثر/43].
ك*.	وَمَنْ يَكُنِ الشَّيْطَانُ لَهُ قَرِيناً فَسَاءَ قَرِيناً [النساء/38].
ل*.	وَكُنْ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ ) [الزمر/66].
م*.	يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَكُونُوا مَعَ الصَّادِقِينَ [التوبة/119]
2.	[صار] عَنْ سَوْدَةَ زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَتْ مَاتَتْ لَنَا شَاةٌ فَدَبَغْنَا مَسْكَهَا [الجلْد] ثُمَّ مَا زِلْنَا نَنْبِذُ فِيهِ حَتَّى صَارَ شَنًّا [القربة القديمة]. [رواه البخاري]
وكقولك: صار الجو غائماً.
3.	[أصبح] كقوله تعالى: وَأَصْبَحَ فُؤَادُ أُمِّ مُوسَى فَارِغاً
[القصص/10].
4.	[أضحى] كقولك: أضحى الفاجر صالحاً.
5.	[أمسى] كقولك: أمسى المؤمن تالياً لذكر الله.
6.	[ظل] نحو قوله تعالى: ظَلَّ وَجْهُهُ مُسْوَدّاً
[النحل/58].
7.	[بات] نحو قوله تعالى: وَالَّذِينَ يَبِيتُونَ لِرَبِّهِمْ سُجَّداً وَقِيَاماً) [الفرقان/64].
8.	[ما زال] نحو قوله تعالى: وَلا يَزَالُونَ مُخْتَلِفِينَ [هود/118].
9.	[ما برح] نحو قوله تعالى: قَالُوا لَنْ نَبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينَ [طه/91].
10.	[ما فتئ] نحو قوله تعالى: قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ تَفْتَأُ تَذْكُرُ يُوسُفَ) [يوسف/85].
11.	[ما انفك] كقولك: ما انفك محمد مخلصاً.
12.	[ما دام] نحو قوله تعالى: وَأَوْصَانِ   بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيّاً [مريم/31].
13.	[ليس] نحو قوله تعالى: أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَعْلَمَ بِالشَّاكِرِينَ   [الأنعام/53].
النوع الحادي عشر
أفعال تسمى أفعال المقاربة [وهي ما تدل على قرب وقوع الخبر] ترفع الاسم وتنصب الخبر، وهي أربعة أفعال:
1.	[عسى] نحو قوله تعالى:عَسَى رَبُّنَا أَنْ يُبْدِلَنَا خَيْراً مِنْهَا) [القلم /32].
2.	[كاد] نحو قوله تعالى: وَكَادُوا يَقْتُلُونَنِي [الأعراف/150].
3.	[كَرَبَ] كقول الشاعر: 
سقاها ذوو الأحلام سجلاً على الظما 
                                 وقد كربت أعناقها إن تقطعا
4.	[أوشك] كقول الشاعر:
ولو سأل الناس التراب لأوشكوا   
                               إذا قيل هاتوا أن يملوا ويمنعوا
النوع الثاني عشر
أفعال المدح والذم ترفع الاسم الجنس المعرف باللام وهي أربعة أفعال:
1.	[نِعْمَ] نحو قوله تعالى: نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ [ص/30].
2.	[بِئْسَ] نحو قوله تعالى: بِئْسَ الِاسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الْأِيمَانِ [الحجرات/11].
3.	[حَبَّذا] عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَرَّ بِبَعْضِ الْمَدِينَةِ فَإِذَا هُوَ بِجَوَارٍ يَضْرِبْنَ بِدُفِّهِنَّ وَيَتَغَنَّيْنَ وَيَقُلْنَ: 
نَحْنُ جَوَارٍ مِنْ بَنِي النَّجَّارِ       يَا حَبَّذَا مُحَمَّدٌ مِنْ جَارِ
فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَعْلَمُ اللَّهُ إِنِّي لَأُحِبُّكُنَّ. [رواه ابن ماجة]
وكقول الشاعر:
يا حبذا جبلُ الريانِ من جبلٍ   وحبذا ساكنُ الريانِ من كانا
   4.[ساء] نحو قوله تعالى: سَاءَ مَا يَعْمَلُونَ [المائدة/66].
النوع الثالث عشر
أفعال الشك واليقين تدخل على اسمين ثانيهما عبارة عن الأول وتنصبهما جميعاً وهي سبعه أفعال:
1.	[حسبت] نحو قوله تعالى:  لا تَحْسَبُوهُ شَرّاً لَكُمْ [النور/11].
2.	[خِلْتُ] كقولك: خلت سعيداً أخاك.
3.	[ظننت] نحو قوله تعالى: إِنِّي لَأَظُنُّكَ يَا مُوسَى مَسْحُوراً [الإسراء/101].
4.	[وَجَدْتُ] نحو قوله تعالى:  وَوَجَدَكَ ضَالاً فَهَدَى [الضحى/7].
5.	[عَلِمْتَ] نحو قوله تعالى: فَإِنْ عَلِمْتُمُوهُنّ  َ مُؤْمِنَاتٍ فَلا تَرْجِعُوهُنَّ إِلَى الْكُفَّارِ [الممتحنة/10].
6.	[زعمت] كقول الشاعر:
زعمتني شيخاً ولست بشيخ      إنما الشيخ من يدب دبيباً
وإذا كان بمعنى قلت، لم يقتضِ المفعول الثاني نحو قولِه تعالى:  زَعَمَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنْ لَنْ يُبْعَثُوا [التغابن/7]    7.[رأيت] نحو قوله تعالى: إِنَّهُمْ يَرَوْنَهُ بَعِيداً (6) وَنَرَاهُ قَرِيباً (7)  [المعارج].
[وإليك هذا الموجز لأفعال الشك واليقين] وهما من النواسخ، وقد اشتهرا باسم: (ظنَّ وأخواتها)، وإليك هذا الجدول الموجز.
وهما من النواسخ، وقد اشتهرا باسم: (ظنَّ وأخواتها)، وإليك هذا الجدول الموجز.
ظــــــن وأخواتهــــــــ  ــا
ــــــــــــــا  ــــــــــــــ
أ-أفعال قلبية                                 ب-أفعال تحويل
ـــاـــــــــ
أفعال يقين                 أفعال رجحان
1.عَلِمَ                       ظنَّ                        صَيَّرَ
2.رَأَى                      خال                        جَعَلَ
3.وَجَدَ                     حَسِبَ                      اتخَذَ
4.دَرَىَ                     زَعَمَ                         تَخِذَ
5.أَلْفَى                     عَـدَّ                         تَرَكَ
6.جَعَلَ                    حَجَا                           رَدَّ
7.تَعَلَّمْ، بمعنى: اعلَمْ        جَعَلَ                         وَهَبَ
8.	                هَبْ
القياسية
      منها سبعة عوامل:
1.	[الفعل] على الإطلاق. نحو قوله تعالى: وَيَقُولُون   مَتَى هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ [يونس/48].
2.	[اسم الفاعل] نحو قوله تعالى: إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ خَلِيفَة) [البقرة/30].
3.	[اسم المفعول] نحو قوله تعالى: إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا وَالْمُؤَلَّفَة  ِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَالْغَارِمِينَ وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ) [التوبة/60].
4.	[الصفة المشبهة] نحو قوله تعالى (وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفاً) [الأعراف/150].
5.	[المصدر] نحو قوله تعالى: تَخَافُونَه  مْ كَخِيفَتِكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ) [الروم/28].
6.	[كل اسم أضيف إلى اسم آخر] نحو قوله تعالى:تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَبَّ) [المسد/1].
7.	[كل أسم تم بالتنوين] كقوله تعالى:  أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً)[الملك/2].
العوامل المعنوية
 والمعنوية منها عددان:
1.	[العامل في المبتدأ والخبر] نحو قوله تعالى: مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ) [الفتح/29].
2.	[العامل في الفعل المضارع] نحو قوله تعالى: وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ) المائدة/71].
فهذه مائة عامل لا يستغني الصغير، والكبير، والوضيع، والشريف من معرفتها، واستعمالها على النحو المذكور، والحمد لله.
تم الفراغ منه يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 13 محرم سنة 1425من هجرة الحبيب المصطفى  21/2/2005م في تمام الساعة الخامسة وخمس وثلاثين دقيقة بعد أذان الفجر في بيتي (حفظه الله تعالى باليمن والإيمان) في بلدروز.
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد خير الخلق أجمعين وآله وأصحابه الطيبين الطاهرين.  
الدكتور محمد سامي إبراهيم

----------


## محمد سامي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أرجو المعذرة من عدم ظهور حرف الباء من كلمة (بسم) ومن الجدول الذي وضعته لأفعال الشك واليقين حيث لم يظهر كما هو عندي، حيث مقسم الجدول إلى حقلين، وهما (أفعال قلبية، وأفعال تحويل)
الحقل الأول (أفعال قلبية) وتحته حقلان وهما أولا:(أفعال يقين، وتحته هذه الكلمات: عَلِمَ، رَأَى، وَجَدَ، دَرَىَ، أَلْفَى، جَعَلَ، تَعَلَّمْ، بمعنى: اعلَمْ)
ثانيا(أفعال رجحان، وتحته هذه الكلمات: ظنَّ، خال، حَسِبَ، زَعَمَ، عَـدَّ، حَجَا، جَعَلَ، هبْ).
الحقل الثاني: (أفعال تحويل) وتحته هذه الكلمات:(صَيَّرَ  ،  جَعَلَ، اتخَذَ، تَخِذَ، تَرَكَ، رَدَّ، وَهَبَ)  
فأرجو المعذرة مرة أخرى.
علما أن هذا الكتيب قد وضعته لطلابي حين كنت أدرس هذه المادة في الجامع، وكان تداوله محدودا على الطلاب الذين درسوا عندي في الجامع ولم أنشره فمن أراد نشره فله ذلك.

----------


## محمود شمس الدين أمير الخزاعي

بارك الله فيكم د. محمد  وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم ونفع بعلومكم ورزقكم الإخلاص في العمل إنه نعم المولى ونعم النصير.

----------


## وافي

عنوان المخطوط: العوامل المائة

http://www.wadod.com/open.php?cat=17&book=412


تعليق الفواضل على إعراب العوامل

http://www.wadod.com/open.php?cat=17&book=352


 الضوابط الكلية فى نظم العوامل الجرجانية

http://www.wadod.com/open.php?cat=17&book=243

----------


## ابو انس الموصلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكر جزيلا أخ محمد سامي وسلمت يدك على هذا الشرح والله يتقبل منك وحياك الله على همتك العالية التي جعلتك تصنف هذا الكتاب واسأل الله لك المزيد

----------


## ابو انس الموصلي

هذا كتاب وسائل الفئة شرح العوامل المئة لأبي محمد بدر الدين العيني وبتحقيق الدكتور محمود محمد العامودي / قسم اللغة العربية / كلية الآاب / الجامعة الإسلامية في غزة
لمن أراد الفائدة 
وأرجو ممن عنده شرح اضافي على العوامل وضعه على هذه الصفحة وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## إمام الأندلس

هدية مني متواضعة -شرح لنظم العوامل الجرجانية لعلامة شنقيطي 


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=37832

----------


## الدكتور ماجد الشيحاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

مشاركة متجددة للتذكير , هل من شروحات أخرى على الشبكة لأنني سمعت الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير - حفظه الله - يذكر لها شروحا كثيرة ولم أر منها شيئا على الشبكة بعد بحث واستقصاء جزاكم المولى الجنان.

----------


## محمدداوود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وإليكم بعض شروح كتاب العوامل المائة للإمام عبد القاهر الجرجاني، ولكن لا أدري هل منها ماهو موجود على الشبكة أم لا، لكني أذكرها لمن يريد البحث عنها، والله المستعان وعليه التكلان:
1/شرحه أبو الحسن سعيد بن هبة الله بن الحسن الراوندي المتوفى سنة: 573هـ
2/وشرحه ناصر بن عبد السيد بن علي الخوارزمي المعروف بالمطرزي المتوفى سنة: 610هـ، وأعتقد أنّه مطبوع، وله نسخة مخطوطة على الشبكة، والكتاب اسمه: المصباح
3/وشرحه أبو إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن أحمد الجزري الأنصاري الخزرجي المتوفى سنة: 709هـ وقيل: 675هـ، وسماه الإغراب في ضبط عوامل الإعراب.
4/وشرحه أبو عبد الله محمد بن أبي الفتح البعلي المتوفى سنة: 709هـ
5/ وشرحه: سعد الدين مسعود بن عمر التفتازاني المتوفى سنة: 793هـ
6/وشرحه أبو محمد محمود بن أحمد العيني المتوفى سنة: 855هـ وهو موجود على الشبكة، وسماه: رسائل الفئة في شرح العوامل المائة.
7/ وشرحه حاجي بابا بن إبراهيم الطوسي المتوفى سنة: 870هـ، وسماه: مائة كاملة في شرح مائة عاملة.
8/وشرحه علي بن محمد بن مسعود البسطامي المعروف بـ: مصنفك المتوفى سنة: 875هـ.
9/ وشرحه محمد بن محمد بن محمد المعروف بـ: أمير حاج المتوفى سنة: 879هـ وسماه: أحسن المحامل في شرح العوامل.
10/وشرحه يحيى بن بخشي الرومي المدرس الحنفي المتوفى سنة: 900هـ، وسماه: لمح المسائل النحوية شرح العوامل الجرجانية.
11/ وشرحه خالد بن عبد الله بن أبي بكر الأزهري، المعروف بالوقاد المتوفى سنة 905هـ.
12/وشرحه عصام الدين إبراهيم بن محمد عربشاه الخراساني المتوفى سنة: 944هـ
13/ وشرحه يحيى بن نصوح بن إسرائيل المتوفى سنة: 950هـ
14/ وشرحه أبو الخير أحمد بن مصطفى بن خليل طاشكبري زاده المتوفى سنة: 968هـ
15/ وشرحه محمد بن شعبان المتوفى سنة: 980هـ
16/ وشرحه شمس الدين محمد بن عبد الله بن أحمد التمرتاشي المتوفى سنة: 1004هـ
17/ وشرحه أبو الثناء أحمد بن محمد بن عارف الزيلي السيواسي المتوفى سنة: 1006هـ
18/وشرحه زين العابدين بن محمد هاشم بن كمال الدين الاستراباذي كان حيا سنة: 1091هـ
19/وشرحه مصطفى بن علي الأرلوي المتوفى نحو سنة:1100هـ وسماه: هدية الصبيان شرح عوامل الجرجاني.
20/وشرحه إبراهيم بن حسن الكوراني الشهرزوري المتوفى سنة:1101هـ، وسماه: التسهيل شرح عوامل الجرجاني.
21/ وشرحه محمد بن موسى القُدُقي الأواري الداغستاني المتوفى سنة: 1120، أو:1129هـ.
22/وشرحه بهاء الدين محمد بن تاج الدين حسن الأصفهاني المعروف بالفاضل الهندي المتوفى سنة: 1137هـ، وعلى هذا الشرح حاشية لإلياس بن إبراهيم بن داود الكردي المتوفى سنة: 1138هـ.
23/وشرحه علي بن عثمان بن سليمان البابا طاغي الرومي المتوفى سنة 1140هـ وسماه الفوائد العاملية في حل العوامل القاهرية
وإن شاء الله في هذا القدر كفاية، مع العلم أن له شروحا غير هذه  قد تفوق الخمسين
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------

